

Watson vs Google - ultrasaurus
http://blog.agrawals.org/2011/02/16/watson-vs-google/

======
ultrasaurus
I was just about to run this test myself (Google seemed to get all the sample
questions I threw at it). It seems the author forgot to add "-jeopardy" to his
queries but otherwise it seems like a decent test.

~~~
rockya
Author here: That definitely would've saved me some time!

But doing it this way also gave me insight into how quickly/much Google was
indexing. I didn't do a full test on bing, but some spotchecking indicated
that Google was picking up the news coverage much faster.

------
gydoo
Another one; [http://www.data-mining-blog.com/data-mining/the-real-data-
mi...](http://www.data-mining-blog.com/data-mining/the-real-data-mining-
battle-watson-vs-google/)

